# The Big Bang Theory Oct 11, 2013 "The Raiders Minimization"



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Seems Amy stirred things up quite a bit inside and outside of the show. So far I think she has a point. Sheldon should just take her right to "Last Crusade".

For me the best line of the night was "Oh my God, you still go left!"


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Idearat said:


> For me the best line of the night was "Oh my God, you still go left!"


True, but you could see that one from a mile away.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Idearat said:


> For me the best line of the night was "Oh my God, you still go left!"





Hank said:


> True, but you could see that one from a mile away.


What about the right?


----------



## Carlucci (Jan 10, 2001)

Unless it's been written about before, they totally stole the idea that Indiana Jones was inconsequential in RotLA from David Wong's excellent book "This Book is Full of Spiders." In it, the lead character laments the fact that his girlfriend, also named Amy, has a penchant for ruining movies, and cites the exact same anecdote as an example. 

The book is a sequel to "John Dies at the End", which is even better. It's a sci-fi/horror/comedy that just works on every level.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

I found it a little hard to believe that none of these characters realized that. The ending is practically the definition of _deus ex machina_ and I thought that when I first saw the movie in the theater as a kid, back when we didn't even know for sure it was going to turn out to be a classic.

At first I found it a bit hard to believe Amy hadn't seen it, but then I have to remind myself that these kids are half my age.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Are there discussions of this on the web, because I have some thoughts on why he is consequential, and want to see if they have been followed through?

-smak-


----------



## Carlucci (Jan 10, 2001)

Well, feel free to post your thoughts here. I'll admit it had never dawned on me before until I read it in that book, which is why it stuck with me and I immediately remembered it when BBT used it.

My main rebuttal would be that without Indy mucking things up, and being physically present during the unboxing of the Ark, it might have been done somewhere where even after it obliterated the onlooking Nazis, it would have still remained in Germany's hands. 

The other moving-ruining anecdote that Wong cites in his book is that in Star Wars they wouldn't have referred to the ship as an "X-wing" because their alphabet was different and they wouldn't have known that the ship resembled an English-alphabet "X". I was very amused by that one as well.


----------



## sean67854 (Jul 11, 2001)

Carlucci said:


> Well, feel free to post your thoughts here. I'll admit it had never dawned on me before until I read it in that book, which is why it stuck with me and I immediately remembered it when BBT used it.
> 
> My main rebuttal would be that without Indy mucking things up, and being physically present during the unboxing of the Ark, it might have been done somewhere where even after it obliterated the onlooking Nazis, it would have still remained in Germany's hands.
> 
> The other moving-ruining anecdote that Wong cites in his book is that in Star Wars they wouldn't have referred to the ship as an "X-wing" because their alphabet was different and they wouldn't have known that the ship resembled an English-alphabet "X". I was very amused by that one as well.


Is that why those funky sideways ones are called B-wings?


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

Carlucci said:


> The other moving-ruining anecdote that Wong cites in his book is that in Star Wars they wouldn't have referred to the ship as an "X-wing" because their alphabet was different and they wouldn't have known that the ship resembled an English-alphabet "X". I was very amused by that one as well.


They probably also wouldn't've said "wing" since the word in their language isn't "wing". Presumably, whatever they were calling it was also being translated, along with everything, else for the benefit of the audience. There, fixed that one.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

Hunter Green said:


> They probably also wouldn't've said "wing" since the word in their language isn't "wing". Presumably, whatever they were calling it was also being translated, along with everything, else for the benefit of the audience. There, fixed that one.


If their alphabet doesn't have any symbol that looks like anything like an X, naming the vehicle based on the shape the wings make makes no sense whatever the translation of 'wing' is.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

vman41 said:


> If their alphabet doesn't have any symbol that looks like anything like an X, naming the vehicle based on the shape the wings make makes no sense whatever the translation of 'wing' is.


The name is "X wing" in English. It could be anything in another language. Why assume each utterance is translated individually? We casually translate "s'il vous plait" as "please" when it actually means "if is pleases you." Idioms are fun.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Carlucci said:


> My main rebuttal would be that without Indy mucking things up, and being physically present during the unboxing of the Ark, it might have been done somewhere where even after it obliterated the onlooking Nazis, it would have still remained in Germany's hands.


I had heard the "Indy is irrelevant to the story" argument before and my first response was the same as Howard's, "The Nazis were digging in the wrong spot" and I got countered in the same way.

I went to a similar argument as yours as that Indy was God's chosen means in order to have the Ark moved to it's new hiding place.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

BTW, I'm shocked that no one has commented on how well Penny cleaned up at the end of the episode.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

JYoung said:


> BTW, I'm shocked that no one has commented on how well Penny cleaned up at the end of the episode.


I'm shocked no one has posted a screen grab.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

JYoung said:


> I had heard the "Indy is irrelevant to the story" argument before and my first response was the same as Howard's, "The Nazis were digging in the wrong spot" and I got countered in the same way.
> 
> I went to a similar argument as yours as that Indy was God's chosen means in order to have the Ark moved to it's new hiding place.


Area 51 was the new "chosen" place? I wouldn't argue that it's not better than with the Nazis, but I don't know I'd go with it being the best place.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> I'm shocked no one has posted a screen grab.


For science:


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Yeah, as soon as I saw that outfit I knew:












markp99 said:


> For science:


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Idearat said:


> Area 51 was the new "chosen" place? I wouldn't argue that it's not better than with the Nazis, but I don't know I'd go with it being the best place.


Raiders didn't specify which government warehouse it was stored in, which contained thousands of identical non-descript crates and I'm sure the paperwork was lost in the government bureaucracy.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

JYoung said:


> Raiders didn't specify which government warehouse it was stored in, which contained thousands of identical non-descript crates and I'm sure the paperwork was lost in the government bureaucracy.


Except for the fact that the ark was in the Area 51 warehouse in Kingdom of the Crystal Skull. I'm fine if we want to pretend that movie never existed though.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Azlen said:


> Except for the fact that the ark was in the Area 51 warehouse in Kingdom of the Crystal Skull. I'm fine if we want to pretend that movie never existed though.


Exactly. And that location seems to indicate weapons more than historical research.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

markp99 said:


> For science:


I know it's supposed to be sexy and all, but that look for Penny just doesn't work for me. It just makes her look cheap and skanky.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Peter000 said:


> I know it's supposed to be sexy and all, but that look for Penny just doesn't work for me. It just makes her look cheap and skanky.


But sober.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Peter000 said:


> I know it's supposed to be sexy and all, but that look for Penny just doesn't work for me. It just makes her look cheap and skanky.


Yeah, and I don't know if it was just me, but "they" looked really fake. They didn't move or bounce around at all. It's like she has some superficial enhancement just for that shot. They also looked a lot bigger than we've seen in the past. I definitely think there was some "tv magic" going on there to "enhance" the effect.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Idearat said:


> Yeah, as soon as I saw that outfit I knew:


She can trap me any day!

So my buddy'd (then at the time soon to be) wife's cousin works as an Executive Producer for BBT and I believe directs or is head writer for every other episode. Anyway, I really wanted to ask my friened to call me in a favor and see if we could see if Kaley Cuoco would be my +1. I never asked him and it would have been a huge longshot (especially clearing it with the bride) but man... just to think of the possibility...


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Peter000 said:


> I know it's supposed to be sexy and all, but that look for Penny just doesn't work for me. It just makes her look cheap and skanky.


You say that like something is wrong with 'cheap and skanky' !

Actually, I didn't think she looked that good either. I liked her better in her jammies and sleepy eyes so many years ago.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Azlen said:


> Except for the fact that the ark was in the Area 51 warehouse in Kingdom of the Crystal Skull. *I'm fine if we want to pretend that movie never existed though.*


So's Sheldon.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Penny was SUPPOSED to look cheap and skanky in that scene!


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Leonard needs to learn to romance a little better, he saw her and went right for his zipper.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

What was the thing that was being used like a centerpiece on Raj's kitchen table?

I am in my mid 40s and Little House and Indiana Jones were a part of my childhood. I do not think they would be favorite's of these character's as they are from a different generation.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Peter000 said:


> I know it's supposed to be sexy and all, but that look for Penny just doesn't work for me. It just makes her look cheap and skanky.


Overthinking it!


----------



## awsnyde (May 11, 2007)

An in-depth "debunking" of Amy's Indiana Jones theory at the Black Gate blog (Black Gate is a formerly dead-tree, now online-only, adventure-fantasy magazine): An Open Letter to Amy Farrah-Fowler, Ph. D.

Note that I put "debunking" in scare quotes because it has been decades since I watched that movie, and consequently have no opinion on the matter. (OTOH, the whole walking trip that a group of characters take to Flagg's area in Stephen King's "The Stand": Completely irrelevant to what happened. That became particularly evident to me while watching the miniseries.)


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

tiams said:


> What was the thing that was being used like a centerpiece on Raj's kitchen table?


Kryptonite:



tiams said:


> I am in my mid 40s and Little House and Indiana Jones were a part of my childhood. I do not think they would be favorite's of these character's as they are from a different generation.


As for Little House, I could see one discovering it as a young kid, and enjoying it before they realize the age of the show. Being a period piece, after all, means it really doesn't matter when it was made.

As for Indiana Jones, that crosses the age boundaries, I think.


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

Einselen said:


> She can trap me any day!
> 
> So my buddy'd (then at the time soon to be) wife's cousin works as an Executive Producer for BBT and I believe directs or is head writer for every other episode. Anyway, I really wanted to ask my friened to call me in a favor and see if we could see if Kaley Cuoco would be my +1. I never asked him and it would have been a huge longshot (especially clearing it with the bride) but man... just to think of the possibility...


Well sorry to say your a little late. She got engaged to tennis player Ryan Sweeting. But they have only been together for 3 months so you have a small chance.

http://www.tvguide.com/News/Kaley-Cuoco-Engaged-Ryan-Sweeting-1071328.aspx


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

There was a bit of dialogue during this episode that surprised me:


> RAJ: What did you put for your best feature?
> STUART: I put: not applicable.
> RAJ: Come on! You're being too hard on yourself! You've got a lot of good stuff going on!
> STUART: Really? Like what?
> ...


Um, in one of Stuart's first appearances on the show, he met Penny and went on two dates with her specifically because he owned the comic book store, and because he drew a picture of her. So... not true.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Michael S said:


> Well sorry to say your a little late. She got engaged to tennis player Ryan Sweeting. But they have only been together for 3 months so you have a small chance.
> 
> http://www.tvguide.com/News/Kaley-Cuoco-Engaged-Ryan-Sweeting-1071328.aspx


My friend's wedding was last year. Opportunity missed on many levels.


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

Hank said:


> Yeah, and I don't know if it was just me, but "they" looked really fake. They didn't move or bounce around at all. It's like she has some superficial enhancement just for that shot. They also looked a lot bigger than we've seen in the past. I definitely think there was some "tv magic" going on there to "enhance" the effect.


Did they conceal a stomach bulge?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Azlen said:


> Except for the fact that the ark was in the Area 51 warehouse in Kingdom of the Crystal Skull. I'm fine if we want to pretend that movie never existed though.





Idearat said:


> Exactly. And that location seems to indicate weapons more than historical research.


Well, I hear a lot of people don't think Crystal Skull is canon.

But, in Crystal Skull, we saw what appeared to be the Ark in a crate that had been partially broken open in _Hanger_ 51.
Which seemed to primarily consist of storage of crates that hadn't been touched in years.

Even the lab area with the acceleration sled looked liked it hadn't been used in years so I doubt there was any research on the Ark going on.
Most likely, it had been put to the side and forgotten.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

pgogborn said:


> Did they conceal a stomach bulge?


I don't know, but there was a whole lot of butt spilling out (and bursting her jeans earlier in the show)...Lea part deux?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I've seen Raiders many times, and I actually saw it three times in theaters when it first came out (while I was in college) and it NEVER occurred to me that he was inconsequential. Consider it ruined for me now!  (not really, but I will be watching it different from now on). As for Star Wars, if you think of X-wing as the English translation for whatever it is in "Republic" language much as any translation from Chinese or Arabic wouldn't be called exactly the same. I'm sure there is something in that language that translates to the shape of the wings. "X-Wing" and everything else said in the movie is in English for the benefit of the viewer. Just as the German officers are speaking English among themselves when there are no English speakers in the room.

I think, in reference to that seen, slutty and skanky is appropriate considering she was seducing Leonard. In the bedroom among consenting adults, isn't that the idea? Besides, I thought she looked fine but I wonder if she had some work done to enhance. I don't remember he being that big


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

JYoung said:


> BTW, I'm shocked that no one has commented on how well Penny cleaned up at the end of the episode.





Peter000 said:


> ...It just makes her look cheap and skanky.


She looked like a hooker...a drunk hooker...


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> She looked like a hooker...a drunk hooker...


I am betting Leonard's mom suggested that look.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> She looked like a hooker...a drunk hooker...


About to commit a felony.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Anubys said:


> I don't know, but there was a whole lot of butt spilling out (and bursting her jeans earlier in the show)...Lea part deux?


Yes, I noticed her ass in the jeans as she was walking up the stairs. I thought it looked, great, but it was a little bigger than what is generally considered sexy in Hollywood.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Yes, I noticed her ass in the jeans as she was walking up the stairs. I thought it looked, great, but it was a little bigger than what is generally considered sexy in Hollywood.


Hollywood is wrong as usual!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

/pervert mode on

Thank God for girls wearing Jeans...I love they way they look. I did use my replay button quite a bit.

/pervert mode off


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I'll ruin "Raiders of the Lost Ark" in another way....

In the famous Indy running-from-a-boulder scene.. look to the LEFT of the boulder.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

tiams said:


> I am in my mid 40s and Little House and Indiana Jones were a part of my childhood. I do not think they would be favorite's of these character's as they are from a different generation.


Star Wars episodes 4-6 - released 36 years ago 
Terminator 1 - released 29 years ago 
Terminator 2 - released 22 years ago 
The Matrix - released 14 years ago

so you don't think they'd be fans of any of these movies ?

when I was a kid in the 70s I used to stay up late on Saturday night and watch all the old black and white sci fi from the 50s

way before my time but I loved them all

Creature from the Black Lagoon 
The Day the Earth Stood Still 
The Thing 
Forbidden Planet 
Invasion of the Body Snatchers 
Invaders from Mars 
The Incredible Shrinking Man

I guarantee you any comic book / sci fi nerd would be familiar with any of those


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

mattack said:


> I'll ruin "Raiders of the Lost Ark" in another way....
> 
> In the famous Indy running-from-a-boulder scene.. look to the LEFT of the boulder.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Carlucci said:


> Well, feel free to post your thoughts here. I'll admit it had never dawned on me before until I read it in that book, which is why it stuck with me and I immediately remembered it when BBT used it.
> 
> My main rebuttal would be that without Indy mucking things up, and being physically present during the unboxing of the Ark, it might have been done somewhere where even after it obliterated the onlooking Nazis, it would have still remained in Germany's hands.
> 
> The other moving-ruining anecdote that Wong cites in his book is that in Star Wars they wouldn't have referred to the ship as an "X-wing" because their alphabet was different and they wouldn't have known that the ship resembled an English-alphabet "X". I was very amused by that one as well.


My thought was Indy dumped Marion, who wouldn't have been working in that bar if he hadn't. Therefore....But not having watched it for awhile, did the Nazi's find her because they were looking for her, or because of Indy. If Indy had never dumped her, would the amulet have remained in her possession.

But yes, the fact that after the ark did it's thing, Indy was there to recover it, whereas in any other situation, it would have been all nazi's is probably the best case for Indy.

-smak-


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

jamesl said:


> Star Wars episodes 4-6 - released 36 years ago
> Terminator 1 - released 29 years ago
> Terminator 2 - released 22 years ago
> The Matrix - released 14 years ago
> ...


Those films are also shown semi-regularly on TV and probably have been for most of their lives. My sons are in their 20s and they are huge Star Wars and Raiders geeks. My younger son LOVES the old James Bond movies. Definitely not a stretch as you say.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

smak said:


> My thought was Indy dumped Marion, who wouldn't have been working in that bar if he hadn't. Therefore....But not having watched it for awhile, did the Nazi's find her because they were looking for her, or because of Indy. If Indy had never dumped her, would the amulet have remained in her possession.
> 
> But yes, the fact that after the ark did it's thing, Indy was there to recover it, whereas in any other situation, it would have been all nazi's is probably the best case for Indy.
> 
> -smak-


Well they found her because she had the amulet. But, as you say she wouldn't have it if it weren't for him. So he's anecdotally vital to the story in that way


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

jamesl said:


>


OK, I can't actually see it there, but you DEFINITELY see it on DVD (or even videotape) on a regular sized TV.. You see a big "bar" holding up the boulder, with the cobwebs obviously 'folding/sliding' over the bar as it moves by.


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> Those films are also shown semi-regularly on TV and probably have been for most of their lives. My sons are in their 20s and they are huge Star Wars and Raiders geeks. My younger son LOVES the old James Bond movies. Definitely not a stretch as you say.


Yesterday I had four 4th graders (and a 1st grader) in my car for a carpool. I had a Bach CD in the stereo so I said, "You all like Bach, right?" and my daughter yelled out "Put on John Williams!" The boys then started talking about how they had no idea who either of those people were and didn't really care, the music was lame. So I put on John Williams (an old greatest hits album of his). When the first chord of the Star Wars music played, the kids in the car all broke out in cheering and *applause* along with comments like, "I can't believe it---it's STAR WARS!" I've seen kids less excited entering the gates of Disneyland.

The same daughter is making the family watch all the old James Bond movies. She spent a few weeks randomly interjecting "Thunderball" into any and all conversations about what we should be doing.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Polcamilla said:


> Yesterday I had four 4th graders (and a 1st grader) in my car for a carpool. I had a Bach CD in the stereo so I said, "You all like Bach, right?" and my daughter yelled out "Put on John Williams!" The boys then started talking about how they had no idea who either of those people were and didn't really care, the music was lame. So I put on John Williams (an old greatest hits album of his). When the first chord of the Star Wars music played, the kids in the car all broke out in cheering and *applause* along with comments like, "I can't believe it---it's STAR WARS!" I've seen kids less excited entering the gates of Disneyland.
> 
> The same daughter is making the family watch all the old James Bond movies. She spent a few weeks randomly interjecting "Thunderball" into any and all conversations about what we should be doing.


Yep, not surprised. Most of my kids friends know all about those movies. When I was a kid, every kid had seen The Wizard of Oz, even though the movie was made more than 20 years before any of us were born. Now it's Star Wars / Raiders / A Christmas Story and things like that.

There's a reason why Star Wars toys still sell well.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

If you think of "Raiders" as a screen writer's interpretation of "real" events, maybe the final scene is based upon what he/she "heard" happened to the Ark, that it ended up in a government warehouse, along with a bunch of other supernatural objects.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Watching that opening scene is funny to see Doctor Octopus (alfred molina) as the assistant.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

markp99 said:


> For science:


Not a thing wrong with that. Not. A. Thing.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Supfreak26 said:


> Not a thing wrong with that. Not. A. Thing.


I guess YMMV...


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> I guess YMMV...


Are you trying to say that if you opened your door to that, you would pass?

Knees too sharp or something?


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

billypritchard said:


> Watching that opening scene is funny to see Doctor Octopus (alfred molina) as the assistant.


His first major film role. 

Greg


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Supfreak26 said:


> Are you trying to say that if you opened your door to that, you would pass?
> 
> Knees too sharp or something?


As I previously stated...DRUNK HOOKER!


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> As I previously stated...DRUNK HOOKER!


Not sure if you are joking or not but...

Lingerie does not equal hooker. I have a feeling most hookers don't wear sexy lingerie. But I'm not willing to do the research to prove that.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Supfreak26 said:


> Not sure if you are joking or not but...
> 
> Lingerie does not equal hooker. I have a feeling most hookers don't wear sexy lingerie. But I'm not willing to do the research to prove that.


Agreed and I think there's nothing wrong with two consenting adults dressing like that for each other.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Supfreak26 said:


> Not sure if you are joking or not but...
> 
> Lingerie does not equal hooker. I have a feeling *most hookers don't wear sexy lingerie.* But I'm not willing to do the research to prove that.


I know that some do (not willing to say most)....and I know this ONLY because I spent time in Amsterdam and saw the displays...


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

Anubys said:


> I don't know, but there was a whole lot of butt spilling out (and bursting her jeans earlier in the show)...Lea part deux?





DevdogAZ said:


> Yes, I noticed her ass in the jeans as she was walking up the stairs. I thought it looked, great, but it was a little bigger than what is generally considered sexy in Hollywood.


Just got around to this episode now. I thought she looked sexier in the scene walking up the stairs in in those jeans compared to that babydoll lingerie at the end, but both work for me!


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I am glad that so many of you don't find Penny (Kaley) attractive. That's less obstacles I have to worry about. I think she looked great in jeans and in lingerie.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

kettledrum said:


> ... I thought she looked sexier in the scene walking up the stairs in in those jeans compared to that babydoll lingerie at the end...


This


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Supfreak26 said:


> Lingerie does not equal hooker. I have a feeling most hookers don't wear sexy lingerie. But I'm not willing to do the research to prove that.


Well, if you are not willing to do the research, I am willing to do it if I can only get a rider put on the House appropriations bill to finance my research for the pubic good.

Is it true that Penny had a auction on eBay for her favorite charity, that she would come over to your house and sing "Warm Kitty, Soft Kitty, little ball of fur ' in her rumpled PJs like she does for Sheldon?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

replaytv said:


> Is it true that Penny had a auction on eBay for her favorite charity, that she would come over to your house and sing "Warm Kitty, Soft Kitty, little ball of fur ' in her rumpled PJs like she does for Sheldon?
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIp77PUvLTE[/media]


That would be cool. I wonder if your house had to be within a certain radius. I have gone to several science fiction conventions where celebrity guests have auctioned off time for a dinner or drinks or such. So I could see her doing this.


----------

